# For $20 as more an Android TV device than a Tivo device, worth it?



## staknhalo (Oct 16, 2015)

Wondering if I should pull the trigger on it or not. Too buggy to justify it even at that price or good deal?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I own 2. They are android devices.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

I *kinda* like mine. When it's working ok I really like it and just when I'm getting used to it and thinking how nice it is something happens and it either reboots or just locks up.
I also have a Chromecast with TV and it's very similar. It just always works. Never had a problem with it.


----------

